# Does food make benzos such as valium effective or ineffective??



## Sociallyawkwardinsomniac (Sep 13, 2016)

At my previous address I was prescribed a pathetic dose of valium (2 mg tablets) so about 8mg-10mg then it was increaded to 15mg which is still a low dose. Now I've moved to another city & the doc has prescribed 20-30mg of valium. I take a little bit more 30-35mg. I even take 40mg sometimes BUT it's not working! I don't feel any effect & I think it has something to do with the food. So I was wondering if it's more effective to take valium with food what food do you recommand I should eat?? Should I eat the food before or after taking my daily dose of valium?? I've been taking valium than eating foods like macaroni, cheese,baguettes & custard but the valium's not working is it cause of these foods?? Is it more effective for me to take valium on an empty stomach(after a bowel movement







) & not eat any food at all afterwards??


----------



## teopap (May 12, 2013)

The benzos only work on me when I have empty stomach. While I need 1mg of Klonopin to work in empty stomach, I need 2mg to work in full stomach.
The same goes for alcohol.


----------



## Kandice (Jan 26, 2017)

Hello, I have access to a drug information database and according to that database you can take Valium with food or with water. The medication is well absorbed orally, however the absorption can be delayed and decreased when administered with a moderate fat meal.


----------



## Kandice (Jan 26, 2017)

Just adding my two cents, the medication should be working with or without food. I don't know how you've been taking it but if you have been taking it with fatty foods then perhaps take it without food or just make sure you space out the time you took the medication and the time you eat fatty foods by 2.5 hours because it takes 15 minutes to 2.5 hours for the medication to reach it's peak effect.
On another note, it looks like you've been increasing your dosage, now I don't know your medical history with Valium, but it could be that the medication may not be working. Mental disorders are hard to treat and a lot of times it can be just trial and error. Talk to your doctor if you think there's a problem.


----------



## kageri (Oct 2, 2014)

Never noticed a difference and I've taken... xanax, lorazepam, klonopin, temazepam, flurazepam, what's doral again? quazepam.... I'm sure there's some I tested and decided not to take. Now just taking a benzo for a long time can build tolerance so no fda approved dose works.


----------



## Sociallyawkwardinsomniac (Sep 13, 2016)

teopap said:


> The benzos only work on me when I have empty stomach. While I need 1mg of Klonopin to work in empty stomach, I need 2mg to work in full stomach.
> The same goes for alcohol.


Oh Ok but do you eat anything afterwards?? Should I abstain from eating food before & after taking diazepam??


----------



## Rainyfall (May 17, 2016)

Food won't impact benzos much, it will only probably delay how fast it works. On an empty stomach it will probably hit you faster, it may not feel as though it lasts as long. On a full stomach it will be slower absorbed and may feel less effective but last longer. Still though if you are looking for something that will hit you fast, valium aint it. Other benzos are faster and stronger. 

Valium seemed to take me at least 40 minutes even on an empty stomach, other benzos work in 20 minutes. As for it not working and you increasing the dosage, it sounds like you are getting tolerance to the drug. Which is the biggest problem of benzos, they can quit working and you need a higher dosage. Though often there is never a stable dosage and always a need to increase, which is why this drug has so many problems.

Also you may want to look into the manufacturer if you are using the generic diazepam. Because I have had some, mainly the mylan brand work horribly, it would give me a terrible headache and not work at all. Teva was fine and didn't do that, watson was okay also.


----------



## teopap (May 12, 2013)

Sociallyawkwardinsomniac said:


> Oh Ok but do you eat anything afterwards?? Should I abstain from eating food before & after taking diazepam??


I usually eat after I feel it working. But usually I go to sleep due to excessive drowsiness so I avoid eating. I use generic diazepam as valium is not available in my country but it feels very very weak. One time I ate muesli in the morning, 4 hours later I took 20mg without any significant tolerance as I take benzos once every 10 days, it hit me within 10 minutes but 20 minutes after I stopped feeling it.


----------

